# Retired



## Rick178 (Sep 13, 2009)

Hi.I am just a new member....I am getting along in age ..I have been to Thailand a number of times....My first time was in the seventy's working on the ships.....
I am retired now and am considering to moving there....
The only probem is I have a bum leg and it might give out on me when I am crossing the street....
Rick178:confused2:


----------



## Rick178 (Sep 13, 2009)

I was not finised //// could not edit post....I just needed someone to help when I go shopping
Preferably a lady any age.....and only in tht daytime...at night she could go home////


----------

